

User Management in Drupal 6 - swatii
http://www.packtpub.com/files/7580_10_SampleChapter.pdf
‘User Management’ is an article extracted from Travis Tidwell’s new book titled’ Flash with Drupal’ by Packt Publishing. In this tutorial, users will learn one of the most important aspects of Drupal CMS; its ability to manage its users and protect the content of the site with a permission-based role system.
======
Shakescode
Actually the posted title is just the title of one _chapter_ (#10) of a book
entitled:

Flash with Drupal: Build dynamic content-rich Flash CS3 and CS4 applications
for Drupal 6

Hopefully that'll help someone figure if they really want to go through the
Scribd

